# When is your break?



## Inglip

I mainly ask this because in English break has two meanings. When I search break in tagalog, I only find words that mean to literally smash an object. EX "I broke a mirror"

How do I say: "When is your break?" *break*, as in taking a break from work in your shift.

Thanks.


----------



## Wacky...

Kelan ang break / break time mo?

Taglish works perfectly here.

You can say "oras ng pahinga" to mean "break time" but will sound awkward without proper usage.

Wait for the others in case I'm missing anything. But honestly, just like your search results, I'm unable to give you a Tagalog word for "break."


----------



## Inglip

Thanks man. I thought tanglish was the best way to go.


----------



## 082486

Wacky... said:


> Kelan ang break / break time mo?
> 
> Taglish works perfectly here.
> 
> You can say "oras ng pahinga" to mean "break time" but will sound awkward without proper usage.
> 
> Wait for the others in case I'm missing anything. But honestly, just like your search results, I'm unable to give you a Tagalog word for "break."


 

 your correct...taglish will work...and most of the time we're doing that...

btw   
kelan = kailan


----------



## walterhartmann

I sometimes use this, too:

Kelan ka libre? (When are you free/available?)


----------

